# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Shkaqet dhe pasojat e cisteve në vezore

## andrida

E di qe kjo mund te jete nje teme shume e gjere se ka te beje me crregullimet hormonale, por a mund te me thoni se cilat jane disa nga shkaqet e ketyre crregullimeve dhe cilat jane pasojat e kisteve ne vezore. A jane te rrezikshme kistet ne vezore. A jane masa kancerogjene????

----------


## [Perla]

*Cistet në vezore krijohen në procesin e evoluimit dhe quhen ciste funksionale, sepse gjenden në kuadër të funksionit të vezoreve, ndërsa ndahen në ato gjëndra dhe luteale*

Cistet në vezore shpesh shkaktojnë panik të madh nga frika për tumor, edhe pse shumica prej tyre janë plotësisht të parrezikshme. Cistet mund të paraqiten në cilëndo moshë, por më së shpeshti janë në periudhën e riprodhimit dhe janë të rralla pas menopauzës. Cistet në vezore paraqiten gati tek të gjitha femrat në periudhën e riprodhimit. Shumica e këtyre cisteve janë funksionale dhe të parrezikshme.
*
Çfare janë cistet?*
Cistet në vezore janë të mbushura me lëng apo përmbajtje gjysmë të lëngshme që krijohen në vezore. Numri i diagnozave të cisteve është rritur me zgjerimin e përdorimit të kontrolleve fizikale dhe ultrazërit. Çdo muaj, vezoret normale krijojnë ciste të vogla që quhen gjëndra Graf, nga të cilat njëra në mesin e cikleve është dominues dhe arrin madhësinë deri në 2.4 cm dhe nga ai lëshohen qeliza të pjekura vezore gjatë evoluimit. Kur gjëndra shpërthen bëhet një trup i verdhë, i cili është i madhësisë prek 1.2 deri në 2 cm kur është e pjekur dhe ka mes ciste. Nëse nuk ndodh pllenimi, ajo zvogëlohet dhe zhduket, ndërsa në rast të pllenimit së pari rritet dhe pastaj zvogëlohet gjatë shtatzanisë.

*Llojet*
Cistet në vezore krijohen në procesin e evoluimit dhe quhen ciste funksionale, sepse gjenden në kuadër të funksionit të vezoreve, ndërsa ndahen në ato gjëndra dhe luteale. Cistet funksionale të shumëfishta krijohen si rezultat i rritjes së stimulimit hormonal apo ndjeshmërisë së tepërt. P.sh paraqiten gjatë procesit të kurimit të jopjellorisë kur vezoret stimulohen me ilaçe të caktuara. Kështu, nëse nuk rregullohet doza e duhur dhe vjen deri te stimulimi i tepërt, atëherë krijohet ciste.

*Simptomat*
Simptomat tek cistet e parrezikshme janë kryesisht të njëjta. Paraqitet dhimbje në stomak dhe ndjejnë e pakëndshme e presionit në zorrën e trashë, apo fshikëz. Po ashtu, paraqitet edhe çrregullimi i ciklit menstrual, si dhe ndjenja e fryrjes dhe çrregullime në tretje.

*Diagnoza*
Së pari bëhet ultrazëri, i cili tregon karakteristikat morfologjike të cistes. Cistet e thjeshta kanë një gropë dhe një muri të hollë përreth saj dhe tek ato ka shumë pak gjasa që të jenë të rrezikshme. Cistet komplekse kanë disa pjesë, trashja e murit, ndarje dhe çrregullim në përmbajtjen e cistes. Tek këto ekziston dyshimi për tumore të rrezikshëm. Pas kontrollit të parë, mundeni lirisht të bëni ultrazërin trans-vagjinal, i cili në detaje tregon strukturën e mitrës, ndërsa ultrazëri trans-vagjinal është zgjidhje edhe më e mirë, sepse tregon masa të mëdha dhe mundëson kontrollin e strukturë në gropën e stomakut (veshkat, mëlçinë, lëngjet e lira).

*Kurimi*
Kurimi tek cistet e thjeshta nuk është i nevojshëm. Tek paraqitja e cistes tek femrat që janë në menopauzë është e nevojshme të bëhet CA125 (tumor-shënuesi për mitër dhe vezorë). Natyrisht, kurimi kryhet sipas shkaktarit. Cistet që janë paraqitur qysh moti dhe pas gjashtë muajsh terapie ende qëndrojnë, ndërsa janë më të mëdha se 5 deri 10 centimetra, duhet të hiqen në mënyrë kirurgjike. E njëjta vlen edhe për cistet komplekse. Operimet kryhen me metodë kirurgjike laparaskopike dhe klasike.
*
Shtatzënësia*
Gjatë shtatzënësisë, për shkak të kontrolleve të ultrazërit, cistet në vezore shpesh vërehen. Kurimi i cisteve tek shtatzënat është e njëjtë tek të gjitha femrat: ciste e parrezikshme, vetëm përcillen dhe kryesisht tërhiqen në mënyrë spontane. Cistet e tjera që janë aty më shumë se gjashtë muaj dhe janë të madhësisë mes 5 dhe 10 centimetra, apo ato që janë shenja të dyshimta se janë të rrezikshme, duhet të hiqen në mënyrë kirurgjikale. Me rastin e heqjes së cisteve, fëmija nuk është në kurrfarë rreziku.

_Kosovasot_

----------

